# 

## Iskra

,             ,    ....
          - 845 ,     ... :Frown:

----------


## AZ 2



----------


## Olga.

:    ,   ,        ,    ,   ,   ,     ,   ,  ( ),   .  .

----------


## Iskra

-      ?

----------


## Olga.

,

----------


## grosh

>

----------


## grosh

> 


, ,  -4,     ,  .   - , ,  ,  .

----------


## Iskra



----------


## grosh

> - 845


. .  ?

 30  2006 . N 865


,

----------



----------


## buhgalter-ne@

, , ,    ,            ..   ,      .    .
  ,   ,      ,          .  /   25 .. (),         100 ..           . ,          .  ,   ,    10- ,    -  .
 : , ,   ,   ,   ,  ,       ,    /    ,    ,       .
 ...         ,     ( 2 ,       ,      /),  ...       25 000 .    ?      ,     /   !  !  ,   !  - ,   -,   ,    !

----------


## OlgaK

*buhgalter-ne@*,     ...   . 



> 25 000 .


 ,    ,   ...    ?

----------

-  ,     ,         .

 "         " (   09.03.2004  22) ,  -  "   ,         ".

    ....    ....

     -    .

----------

,      ?

----------



----------


## 111986

,    ,   ,   ,   .            , ,   " ".        .    ,     ,     -         ,     . ,  ?

----------


## buhgalter-ne@

, ,                  /      :yes:           ,         ,    ...

----------

-    .                
  !!!  ??? ...       ,                 !!!      ???

----------


## .

.    , , ,

----------


## Mylene1982

> ,         ,    ...


,   -     ???!
 :Smilie:

----------

> :    ,   ,        ,    ,   ,   ,     ,   ,  ( ),   .  .


     .   .

----------

, /  (  ) 18000 .  ,    "  ",    .    ,      ,   22000 (.   ),  17000,

----------

> ...    -  .
>  : , ,   ,   ,   ,  ,       ,    /    ,    ,       .
>  ...         ,     ( 2 ,       ,      /),  ...       25 000 .    ?      ,     /   !  !  ,   !  - ,   -,   ,    !





> 4  2009 . N 951
> 
> 
> ,    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=======================================

   :  **   .



> 127994, . ,  ., 3                
> ,  (495) 628-4453, 627-2944
> Web-     http://www.minzdravsoc.ru

----------


## Ripley

15  (    -    ,      ,    2009, -1,       2009   1  2010,        2  2010,     -      ,   , 1-, )          ,          4-.             . ,                .

----------


## 18

,    ()                .   ,     ,   .       ,     ,       .....    /.      (  ,     ),      (     ). , .

----------

.               .   -4   9 .    ,         -4 ,     .   ,        -4      ,   ?

----------


## .

9    ,  1 , .         .      .

----------


## ns

: 


> .               .   -4   9 .    ,         -4 ,


.  ,   :  -1  9          ????

----------

> ,   :  -1  9          ????


.

----------


## ns

..  9      -1  -4??? :EEK!:

----------

?

----------


## ns

4-       ( 7 ),   -1   2        ?

----------

. 
          ? ,        .                -1.

----------


## ns

.

----------


## NATY7IK

?

----------

,    -   .  255-   375.

----------


## NATY7IK

-   .
 1967 ,    5  ( 2005).
 5400
  12.08  08.09
   01.05.10  31.07.10
      92
   16200
 16200/9=176,09
1)     28
2)   176, 09   ?
3)  ,       ??   ?
4)  ,   ?   ?
5)    176,09*(28-2) = 4578,34   ?
6)   352,18  ?
7)  176,09*28 = 4930,52

----------

*NATY7IK*,           ?

----------


## NATY7IK

??    ?     .

----------

*NATY7IK*,   "          "

----------

!!!                   .
 (  951  04.12.2009.)   ,    .
   .3   : "     ......"
..      ?

----------

> !!!                   .
>  (  951  04.12.2009.)   ,    .
>    .3   : "     ......"
> ..      ?


 .
  ?

----------

!  ,    )  ,   ...)     ,        !!,         ,       !!!      951,      ....

----------

- - ,   .      90.1, -        -  ,    .   " "   256    )))     )))      248 .       4 - 2)))     ,    3 ,       - .       .

----------


## Murlikusya

*grosh*, 

,            .         16 , ,       +    .     ,    ,    ,    1      + ,         ,             ,      1    .     ,      ,    ,    .        ,             1     ,        ,    . 
      ,   ?   ,    ,              ,      ,      ,       .     ,    1 ???
       ,               .
 !!!

----------


## C.

*Murlikusya*,  , , ,      ?

----------

